# pecl-imagick NOT FIX !



## coudie (Mar 23, 2011)

```
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/pecl-imagick/work/imagick-3.0.0RC1.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/pecl-imagick.
```

FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE

I tried [cmd=]pecl install imagick[/cmd]
etc..


```
fc# pkg_info | grep Magick
ImageMagick-nox11-6.6.1.10 Image processing tools
```

Please help me.


----------



## coudie (Mar 23, 2011)

`fc# pecl install imagick`


```
Stop in /var/tmp/pear-build-root/imagick-3.0.1.
ERROR: `make' failed
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 23, 2011)

Update your ports tree.


----------



## coudie (Mar 23, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Update your ports tree.



I updated. But does not work.


----------



## coudie (Mar 23, 2011)

```
/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lMagickWand
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## coudie (Mar 23, 2011)

Solved


```
ln /usr/local/lib/libmagickwand.a /usr/lib/libmagickwand.a
ln /usr/local/lib/libmagickwand.la /usr/lib/libmagickwand.la
ln /usr/local/lib/libmagickwand.so.4 /usr/lib/libmagickwand.so.4
ln /usr/local/lib/libmagickwand.so.4 /usr/lib/libmagickwand.so
```


----------



## adamk (Mar 23, 2011)

ImageMagick is at version 6.6.7.10.  If your really using 6.6.1.10 then your ports tree and installed ports are not up-to-date.

Adam


----------



## SirDice (Mar 23, 2011)

coudie said:
			
		

> Solved



That's not a correct solution and you will run into problems because of it.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 23, 2011)

Meanwhile: read your signup email about the forum rules: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=11799.


----------

